# Arenas: Offense is for passers not athletes



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> If you listen to Gilbert Arenas - and sometimes it's hard not to - this 76ers season might be like trying to fit a round basketball through a square rim.
> 
> After yesterday's Washington Wizards practice, Arenas, Washington's all-star guard, spoke with reporters about the offensive system of Sixers coach Eddie Jordan.
> 
> ...


LINK

In relying so much on blogs, I missed this article completely.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh I thought this was a general quote. But yeah, he's absolutely right. 

Of course these Wizards raped that system because they passed less than the average team the past 2-3 years.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Nets teams that went to the finals consisted mostly of athletes, heck the only legit shooter on those teams was Kerry Kittles


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

They also ran a lot more than Eddie Jordan likes his teams to run. **** was stagnant in the half court for them.


----------

